# Racing Car CBP All Welcome!



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Racing Car Community Build project:

For those unaware, a CBP stands for Community Build Project. Where everyone builds/customizes either the same cars or builds different Cars under a similar theme. 

The rules:

Build any car you'd like, This would include but is not limited to: 
Straightline racing (drag)
Circle/ Oval Track 
Road Racing 
Drifting 
Salt Flats racing 
Motorcycle racing 
Demo-derby 
Truck racing 

The only stipulation is that it must wear some sort of racing team/ sponsorship livery

You must start a fresh build, Post lots of pictures! Start with a Picture of the car your starting with and if you like tell us what you plan to do with it. Above all, keep us up to date on the progress, let us all see how it's progressing.

The prefered end date will be The day after the September Longweekend which would be September 6th.

You can build in either project or both for that matter and build as many as you like.

Now show us your stuff!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is the Choosen one...RACE CORVETTE*

Fletchdog went shopping with his Sister and Mom real quick. 

We did get some pictures taken before everyone took off so, here is his Race Corvette Plan so far.









































































Fletcher loves Vettes as his Uncle has a newer red one. He told us after taking a ride that they went 100 MPH...YEAH!

TYCO body needed a paint removal so, it got a Fletch-drop in some Pine-Sol.

Paint for this will be an Airbrushed white base with a Neon Yellow paint fade. 

Decals will get dropped and choosen at a later date. 

Rims are rrr Aurora replicas made for TYCO. Slotted rims just plain ROCK!! 

Bob...next he will learn the toothbrush scrub...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*One day later...*

Now after a day in some Pine-Sol this Vette comes out.

The painted 2 or 3 year old paint came off very easy ( this is not always the case ). 

Almost like snake skin, this green just peeled right off into our catch all garage garbage can.

Scrubbed a little with a toothbrush and then did that again with liquid soap and hot water in our kitchen sink. This removed almost all the paint. 

I used just enough Testors ELO ( Fletcher is not going to be handling anything with ELO at age 7 ) to put a fine coat on with a toothbrush, waited a few minutes & then scrubbed. It is now almost 100% clean again. 

Then toothbrush scrubbed it in the sink with liquid soap to remove the ELO & paint residue.



















After seeing this body with these rims a few more of them are going to be rustled up for FletchDog future projects. 

Hey you TYCO experts...Did these Vettes ever come with clear windows, clear colored windows or clear tinted windows?

Fletcher has the black glass for this one right now.










These rrr rims sure give this Vette a neat look. Never liked the way this looked with any of the TYCO rims. The Chrome rims TYCO makes are good for a lot of Customs builds. Just not this Vette IMHO. These slotted rims just bring me back to the 70s in a very visual way.

Fletcher will be painting this himself with my airbrush. He has had some experience airbrushing his Cub Scout boat, car and rocket this past year....now a SLOTCAR!!

Bob...my Dad still has his Near Mint 1/1 scale 1980 Vette ( Chevette )...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Audio Adrenaline (One of my favorite bands) does a song about the Chevette

http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=9J2JFCNU#alertbar


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Audio Adrenaline (One of my favorite bands) does a song about the Chevette
> 
> http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=9J2JFCNU#alertbar


Thanks for posting up that Chevette song...it Rocks! I like the lyrics a lot! 

Just went to see my Dad in the Nursing Home today for Fathers Day. 
We had him cracking up laughing so, it was a very good Fathers Day!! :thumbsup:

Have 2 Chevette bodies made for a t-jet chassis by Greg Gipe waiting their turn....yeah baby.

Also have a Pinto body by Greg Gipe ( aka: Tailightsfade on the bay and Alphaslot here on HT ) that is going to be a fun ride to build also. 

Bob...Love my Dads Chevette...zilla


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Bob, as far as I know all the Vette windows are molded black. Vacuform is an option if you want to go clear.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so this will be my first one... I figure i'll try to do a couple. I will start with this Maisto Fresh Cherries Gremlin diecast. I guess that is one option not discussed... any objections?

I will try to cast it in resin to make it easier to work on... I'm starting with this...












and this is the direction I'm taking it...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the chosen path/direction so far!!! Nice stance for that race look, jus sayn...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like the chosen path/direction so far!!! Nice stance for that race look, jus sayn...RM


Yeah that has Race written all over it!!

Bob...You rear set up reminds me of H. R. Puff -n- Stuff...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*HT Pufnstuf...*

Can't do a little, cause you can't do enough.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Yeah that has Race written all over it!!
> 
> Bob...You rear set up reminds me of H. R. Puff -n- Stuff...zilla


No Idead who that is.... but OK!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*1969?*

yeah... Sid and Marty were obviously puff'n stuff when they thought this one up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

no comparison to the Banana Splits though!


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> no comparison to the Banana Splits though!


The Banana Splits rocked :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, I'm switching sides- lol. Ya see, originally, I was posting this build over on the Rat Rod CBP thread, but my theme for this entry will be a Racing Car, ie- an early 1960's era Dirttrack Modified Coupe.
The pic below is a teaser puzzle. FYI- I'm gonna try and use bits of all the stuff seen in the pic, plus a few more pieces that just arrived.....









Update- Progress on my WIP Dirttracker.
So far, I've completed my Chassis/Motor and she is a Fast lil bugger. And FYI- this is gonna be a Runner- NOT a Shelf Queen ! The bodywork has just begun...the Hot Rod Roadster has become a Coupe...albeit a Generic Coupe of roughly 1930's-40's vintage.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ralph,

Alright...you are getting this party STARTED! :hat:

Bob...Race On!...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Here is one on a old 4 gear chassis I just finished, sorry about the poor pics


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to see yahs Willys,

Love the clear orange glass look with that body color. 

Hey is that a gold picking up some green glare from your Dragstrip table? It looks great!

Bob...race car on...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

add hood scoop and instant Super Gas car. still can"t get a good pic


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

bobhch said:


> Good to see yahs Willys,
> 
> Love the clear orange glass look with that body color.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob I liked the orange glass too(thanks PartsPig for the body and glass) 
The body color is a greenish dark lime color to start with


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Finished ?*



41-willys said:


> Here is one on a old 4 gear chassis I just finished, sorry about the poor pics


 Ummm...I thought for THIS Category, we NEEDED to have a Sponsor Logo on the car to eligible ?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Real nice work 41!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...I thought for THIS Category, we NEEDED to have a Sponsor Logo on the car to eligible ?


It was not a rat rod so I posted it here. The owner/driver has not found anyone to sponsor him so no logos on the car till he gets sponsor money:tongue::wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

41-willys said:


> It was not a rat rod so I posted it here. The owner/driver has not found anyone to sponsor him so no logos on the car till he gets sponsor money:tongue::wave:


 Not even a stinkin' lil STP sticker or sumthin ? I'm jus saying


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

kiwidave said:


> Real nice work 41!


thanks dave, the Vette still needs a parashute on the back.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

41, the reason you're having a hard time with pictures is because of the background. Your camera auto focus is honing in on the writing and people in the grandstand, leaving the car blurred in the foreground. Try moving back a little, and watch the [ ] brackets if your camera has them. When they highlight the wheels, you're good to snap away. You can always crop excess out of the picture if there's more to the background than you like. Another option is to shoot the car on a plain background. I often lay out a few blank sheets of copier paper so the camera has nothing but the car to focus on. Hope this helps!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Also find the Macro setting. It should be a little picture of a flower. Sets it up for close up shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> Ok, so this will be my first one... I figure i'll try to do a couple. I will start with this Maisto Fresh Cherries Gremlin diecast. I guess that is one option not discussed... any objections?
> 
> I will try to cast it in resin to make it easier to work on... I'm starting with this...
> 
> ...


fricken awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

dunno if this qualifies but i'll post it anyways...the car was bought from a friend and the slide guide was a gift,so its in the same spirit,i guess.it just flies on routed track,too.this is alot of fun


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

its a seriously cut down slideguide with minimal braid to keep the nose down


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Racing Car CBP *All Welcome*...  Perhaps less pointing out of what's wrong or missing is in order? Maybe?... The term "finished" is subjective. 

With that said, hey Bill Terek... Good to see ya post up. Land HO Design would be PROUD to sponsor BOTH cars. *If you want*... send them here and we'll tastefully adorn them so there is no doubt what their purpose is. We'll do the deed and turn'em back around to you. :thumbsup: Shoot me a PM.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The only thing I'd like to see is some in progress shots...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

tjd241 said:


> Racing Car CBP *All Welcome*...  Perhaps less pointing out of what's wrong or missing is in order? Maybe?... The term "finished" is subjective.
> 
> With that said, hey Bill Terek... Good to see ya post up. Land HO Design would be PROUD to sponsor BOTH cars. *If you want*... send them here and we'll tastefully adorn them so there is no doubt what their purpose is. We'll do the deed and turn'em back around to you. :thumbsup: Shoot me a PM.


 Ahhhh....now I see, rules for a Race Car builds are just guidelines(no tech inspection involved?) , so anything goes -eh ? My Bad.... 
On the theme of updates on Build progress... well, mine hasn't been completed enough for ME to called finished, but it was completed enough to Race with in recent weeks. (the body is in white primer hiding in the pack in this pace lap)









PS- Nice builds EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Live by the sword ...die by the sword*

Insert tongue firmly in cheek

If I wun weeeeeealy fast pulling my "Radio Flyer", brandishing my "Red Rider" BB gun, wearing my "Keds", with the "Good Humor" man driving by, as the "Roto-Rooter" guy snakes my neighbors sewer, AND there's an unliveried slot car inside of my wagon; ... it doesnt it count?" :freak:

OH EM GEE Bill! (Terek) You're bad doggy. Next time ya better read the fine print. 

This is most certainly a very serious matter. Somewhere's beyond the 4th turn wall in the parking lot, Lord Montoilette is frantically trying to ralley the livery police to provide sworn testimonials. The record would indicate that in all but a few isolated instances the minimum sentence has been decapitation!... (by BB gun, red wagon or tennis shoe....I cant recommend the drain snake....personally I'd pick death by ice cream as it's the only somewhat humane option...but it's still yer choice) 

I'd like to petition the governor on Mr Terek's behalf to grant leniency in a last minute stay of execution; until his final appeal can be heard.

The defense intends to show that the defendant HAS in fact met the criteria; if only by technicallity; which seems to be the question at hand.

and I quote:

"The only stipulation is that it must wear some sort of racing team/ sponsorship livery"

Your honor, please instruct the bailiff to carefully remove both the Vette and Stude bodies to reveal the "Otto Whirled" monograms on both the underside of the bodies and the top sides of the chassis gearplate. As "Otto Whirled" is a known livery and sponsor of slotcars; AND the rool set does not specifically or cleary mandate a location for the display of, or that said liveries must be of any certain type; the defense submits that Mr. Terek is well within the letter of the law as it is pened. The peanut gallery moves for an immediate dismissal on the grounds of, "Boy! This sure is stoopid."

In addition we intend to countersue the governing body of CBP for 64 gabillion dollars for Mr. Terek's pain and suffeing on the premis that no one should face the horrors of a death by ice cream without some form of compensation....or at least spoon. 

Unless you care to settle out of court...? No checks! :tongue:

I really think we can make it stick....nice to have ya back William! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I got off to a slow start, but I think mine's coming around...I'll try to get some progress pics up...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Needs a blower Randy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And it'll fit through a tech block too!!! :woohoo: :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Innie or Outie...hmmm... okay Innie.*

Fish have gone deep, so I decided to get into the build project. Going a different route. Instead of doing one that is sitting here unmolested... Gonna take one that was "done"... and un-do it. Now, which should I choose????










I chooooose.... YOU !










Just threw it in the boo-boo jar. Stripping as we speak (the car). I'm thinking A/Altered Roadster circa mid 60's... A little outside my box, but it's been on my mind. How can ya not love those early Altereds. Real seat-of-the-pants busted-knuckle goodness that just makes me smile ear to ear.










Lions Dragstrip, Wilmington, CA. Jan 1965.... A long lean exotic, superlite, 1964 ½ fuel dragster pulls to the line, goes 8 flat and 190 mph, and the crowd yawns. Suddenly, an elevated roadster with air foil pushes out—the crowd stirs. 358 inches of Chrysler Windsor on 100% nitro flame to life, and the crowd stands, mesmerized by the popcorn sounds emitted by the ungainly machine. Finally, the crowd’s fancy is captured by the unreal spectacle of a direct-drive roadster pouring a thousand horsepower to the surface until results of 8.84-177.56 are disclosed by a shaking announcer. The Harrell’s Engines machine has left its usual indelible mark on the day’s event.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hilltop that STP sticker car is a fast build up...I love it!*

Hilltop you had me at STP...AHAHAHAHAHAHA that is Awesum. :lol:

I happened to have that same STP sticker in hands reach. The kid in me made me take this picture. Fun Times!










Nuther your gonna WHAT.............gROOvy MaN...LOVE THE 70S "I choose you" graphics...your nuts but, this is going to be great. 

What a great way to save money on this hobby.
Just get rid of all your cars but one & keep doing it over and over.

Bob...might try this STP shot again (it just strikes me as fun)...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just had to do it one more time. 










Bz


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

You guys crack me up. Once I get back in town, I will add an addition or two.
Scott


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

STP ROTFL Still!!!!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Just had to do it one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok First off guys it has to be a slot car, not a sponsorship decal. So that entry is inelligible, Sorry HillTop. 

Second Bob, although it is said Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, You're blatant Clone disqualies both STP cars from this Contest! 

Now. Because both of you have sent me nice gifts, I will allow you to enter with other cars. Bill, careful not to bite your :tongue:

This CBP is no place for quibbling and it is meant to help each other learn new techniques and develop our skills through Constructive criticism. Ralph, I agree he doesn't have any visible livery decals, but can you at least agree he did some nice customizing? Not all drag racers can afford sponsors but I think we can excuse it. SlotNewbie, Very cool mod, although it doesn't really fit. How about putting an STP decal on it? 

Are we good?

p.s. it`s not a contest!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- at least alot of funny posts came about because of my original scrutinizing reply


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sponsorships secured.*



plymouth71 said:


> Not all drag racers can afford sponsors but I think we can excuse it. Are we good?


We're good.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

_"Ok First off guys it has to be a slot car, not a sponsorship decal. So that entry is inelligible, Sorry HillTop.

Second Bob, although it is said Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, You're blatant Clone disqualies both STP cars from this Contest!"_

When did this become a contest?......I thought that it was a fun build within some basic guide lines


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

can someone please invent a sarcasm detector? - i think that some of the posts herein may have been misread / misinterpreted... 

How about suggestions for a new CBP? I suggest best use of STP products! I'm seeing TJets made with those super cool see-thru keychain STP logos from the 70's, tyco's with injection cleaner bottle bodies and belt buckles mounted on blazin' brakes runnin' gear!

you know what they say: "Oils well that ends well!"

john


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We did...

but it overloaded and blew up on the launch pad before we ever got to count down


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

here's my entry for the STP CBP!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> When did this become a contest?......I thought that it was a fun build within some basic guide lines


I see the issue of this being a contest is being contested.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

> plymouth71
> This CBP is no place for quibbling and it is meant to help each other learn new techniques and develop our skills through Constructive criticism. Ralph, I agree he doesn't have any visible livery decals, but can you at least agree he did some nice customizing? Not all drag racers can afford sponsors but I think we can excuse it. SlotNewbie, Very cool mod, although it doesn't really fit. How about putting an STP decal on it?
> 
> Are we good?
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It's not a contest. 
Now get back to your Slot Caves and build something! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not officially a contest. no prizes. no judges. huh? everyone looking at any of these posts is judging what they see. everyone is awarding secret kudos as to which they think is best. it is human nature. the comments acknowledging the hard work and brain storming going into each project are each prizes of a sort. not a contest? keep up the good work and show us more, I wish I could. I am trying to come up with something original and my procrastination is getting in the way. but, I applaud everyone contributing, each in their own way. Thank You !


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

_can someone please invent a sarcasm detector?
_
I think there's one in the basement, I'll be right back :freak:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> _can someone please invent a sarcasm detector?
> _
> I think there's one in the basement, I'll be right back :freak:


Really? That's Awesome!!! I knew someone on here would have built something like that....



oh...

wait.....




mine just kicked in :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> not officially a contest. no prizes. no judges. huh? everyone looking at any of these posts is judging what they see. everyone is awarding secret kudos as to which they think is best. it is human nature. the comments acknowledging the hard work and brain storming going into each project are each prizes of a sort. not a contest? keep up the good work and show us more, I wish I could. I am trying to come up with something original and my procrastination is getting in the way. but, I applaud everyone contributing, each in their own way. Thank You !



Thank you Al, I couldn't have said it any better myself. < Absolutely NO Sarcasm.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Dude, what's up with that Gremlin? I'm on the edge of my seat


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's in the paint stripper. I finished grinding away the metal at the wheel wells, not really looking any different. I'm going to work on the mounting system next, then work the body for paint.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Update pix on my Modified Dirttrack Racer (#42). It's in about 75% finished condition now, the body is painted and headers and air cleaner installed, but I still needs lots of work, ie- nerf bars, sponsor decals, maybe a different grill, driver added, windshield screen etc.
....oh yeah, the #58 car body is one of Gabe's NEW Custom made Paper bodies that he's selling Here on HT and on eBay.... pretty neat and very light weight.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotto said:


> Dude, what's up with that Gremlin? I'm on the edge of my seat


Stripped, Primed and 1st coat of paint. Still have to construct the mounts, glass, decide if a hood scoop is in order, wheelie bars and maybe a roof spolier?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man that sucker rocks!!!!!hope its got hydraulics cause the first speed bump and yer in big trouble!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

don't usually see speed bumps on my race track


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looken' great!

Two green ones in a row.

Suh-weeeeet!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Caddy*

STart: LOL










Somewhere after Start:..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, I think I'm done for now, well....as much as any race car is Done, cuz it's constantly being repaired and modified etc.
But here she is, my 1930'something Coupe, running the Dirttrack's like they were in mid 1960's , when I first started going to the Races with my Dad.













































Ok, what a day it's been. We got the car finally all sorted out and the tune seemed perfect during our bug day practice last week. So tonight was the BIG Nite at Port Royal Speedway. It rained early in the day and the track which had been really dry, just sucked in all the water, and gave it a very tacky surface to the red clay track. The day was still overcast, and temps were cool, which can make for some serious H.P if the tune is set right. During practice we started juggling tires pressures a bit and finally got her to hook up out of the corners and launch hard down the straight away. Onto our heat race and OMG we Won our Heat, which not what we expected with this new car. After all the heats were run, and we had time to catch our breath and relax before the main, we did some last minute carb adjusting throwing in some richer jetting to compensate for the cooler temps and denser air we expected later in the evening.
Well..... the 25 lap feature had some strong contenders but because of our 1st place in our heat, we drew a good 2nd row starting position for the main. And then the green flag was waved and old Coupes and coaches roared to life, only like a Heavy old Ground Pounder can !
Slicing and dicing all over the track and some just couldn't keep the pace and fell behind, while our old #42 just kept on plowing and finding the sweet spots to pass, and by lap 20 we were in 3rd place. We pushed her harder and harder and almost lost the rear end when she went too wide out of turn 4 on the 23rd lap, but we hung on, and got a slingshot move down the front straight, and right in front of the main grandstand, we made another pass into 2nd place. Wow- the crowd was on their feet now, with just two laps to go. We pushed up high and then down low, but this pesky old Chevy Coach in 1st just wouldn't let us by. Then it was the last lap, our small block was just poundin' out the ponies and we thought fer sure we'd make the pass on the back straight, but nope, then we took turn 3 high, and in 4 we tried swinging down low to pass on the inside, but then that old chevy Coach just slammed the door on us again, and we just tagged her nerf just a bit, to let em know we were knockin at their door, and down the front straight WE RAN LIKE A RUNAWAY FREIGHT TRAIN, THE CROWD ON THEIR FEET AND THE CHECKERED WAS WAVING..... WE HELD 2ND PLACE, AND IT'S WAS ALL GOOD. JUST A FANTASTIC NITE.... Totally Awesome !
Now I'd like to thank my Sponsors:
Aurora, Dash Motorsports, Johnny Lightning, Dupli-Color, Parts-Pig, Microsports Engineering, and last but not least- Dan Lanyon. Without these guys parts and their support, it wouldn't have been possible to build old #42.....thanks Guys !


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

#42 looks good Ralph :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice custom front and rear nerf bars


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She came out awesome Ralph!! From a pile o' parts, a race car was born!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Who's this Dan Lanyon guy (sounds like a fair dinkum) and What on earth did he have to do with this beauty? I'm kinda surprised you haven't approached my shop (Plymouth71's Custom Paint & Body) but then again you do great body work as it is...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

plymouth71 said:


> Who's this Dan Lanyon guy (sounds like a fair dinkum) and What on earth did he have to do with this beauty? I'm kinda surprised you haven't approached my shop (Plymouth71's Custom Paint & Body) but then again you do great body work as it is...


 LOL- although it's hard to detect(unless pointed out), this character named "Dan" did supply at least one part to this project, and a few more of his "parts" maybe added at a later date....
PS- Thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that Honda holding up the Park Lane Hobbies sign?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice finish to a Great Coupe. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralph,

Diggen the unique five window look and the nifty detail work. Great model!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thanks*



Bill Hall said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Diggen the unique five window look and the nifty detail work. Great model!


 Thanks Bill, but I know you're just being kind 
But actually, I intended my lil coupe NOT to be too purdy, and I even wanted the paint job to look rough, like it was applied over a slightly rusted and pitted old body, that may have also been pounded back out in a few places 
PS- if ya remember, I was gonna build this as a Rat Rod, but those cars you guys are buildin over there are in a whole other league....so I just went with what makes me happy, and to add to my fleet of vintage racers 
PPS- oh yeah, it was ALSO a Very LOW Budget build


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Call' em as ya see 'em*

Puh-leeze Ralph,

While I'm infamous for blathering on about this or that, I never waste a compliment on a nicely turned out model. 

Naturally she catches my eye cuz I'm a green goon. That aside, your model is well thought out, has a nice stance, seamless bodywork and a sweet paint job. The details you chose are neatly done without gilding the lily.

Check the permanent record. I LOVE that body style and spent two years configuring it every which way... and still have a dozen er so left. I never even thought of attempting quarter lights.... til now. 

Hell Ralph, now ya got me thinking about reversing some hotrods back to five windows with and adding a traditional grill modification!

See? In a matter of seconds....just kind of thing that makes HT special....ya know?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ralph,

Hey man I really dig all the detail, paint and decals on your #42 Dirt tracker!
This dirt race machine looks like another fun time runner for you on your home track!! :thumbsup:

Bob...that driver looks like he is working it hard...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Got this done a few days back for the 2.4 Hours of Suzuka at Mike Block's killer new Bowman routed Suzuka clone.










Class was X2 stock narrow chassis with guts from the $3 Mattyco chassis. My team cooked the arm or something after about 50 minutes but we still ended up rumbling along sounding like an old truck all the way to the finish for 3rd place. We were like a million laps behind I guess. 

Anyway, the body was made to look like the Mercedes F1 team cars. I used a bomb can of silver chrome by Rustoleum I believe and Pattos hooked me up with the 'proper' livery so as to not _offend_ the livery police. :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Doba,

Your Petronas car looks like a winner to me!!

Fun times..rumble, rumble, rumble....cooking time...dang 

Bob...race on DUDE...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

doba - WOW! awesome car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good looking Indy!!! Those decals look great. I've never used Patto's, but the quality sure looks good!!! RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ok D U N....*

The Land HO community was ready willing and able to come together and sponsor the 41-Willys CBP drag builds. They're all about the "C" part... especially when the car owner is Bill Terek. The Community here was really pumped up for the job. Stepping up were HObo Farms ( a local organic grower ) and T-Wrecks Salvage ( a local auto parts supplier ). The bodies shipped here to Land HO for the job were great platforms. Some decals we made, some were donated by the HT Community, and some were snipped from larger scale model sheets. We even did a mild tune-up and nut'n bolted them and they're now whizzing their way back to the 41-Willys garage and ready to go for their upcoing Fall racing program. This was a much needed boost and kicked our own Land HO Altered Roadster build into production. All in all a win-win situation.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Heck Yeah!  Those are awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ONLY* possible because the 41-Willys boys chose 2 great body styles to start with. WTG Bill. Run the dern tars off'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Dave, I love those Sponsors on the cars, very clever and nicely placed :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Over the top ND!! Beyond perfect!! The flying carrot?? HObo Farms??? Can't help but chuckle!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Enjoy them 41!! They will no doubt be 2 of the finest running _and _looking cars in the fleet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great worrk, ND, very inventive sponsors. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Outta' the park Bill and Dave!

T-wrecks and care-wutz?.....hahahahahahaha.....nice double play!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well we're getting close to the end of the line... Does anyone need an extension?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooh those are Great Nuther Dave!

Wrecks and Carrot are a couple Dragsters with some style...Vroooooooooom!

Bob...look out that bunny has a knife...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes then drag cars, especially with those air consumption oranments and decorations!!! Like them extra brakes on the rear too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*um... that's better...*

We're D U N with our build. :hat: We went for a vintage Altered Roadster feel. I've always been a sucker for the Hot Rod body, whether it be Aurora or another maker. This particular one was a Dash hotrod. I deleted most of the body details and honed it down a tad. The interior was filled with epoxy and smoothed around a driver compartment opening to emulate a tonneau cover. Pipes from a Revell Rat-Rod diecast (love them things fer choppin up) and rollbar made from brass rod with heatshrink tubing on it. All basic stuff. The fuel tank up in the from is actually made from 2 of the centercaps from that very same Revell diecast. One just glued to each side of the post looks like a tank tucked up there.. The intake stacks are from a Revell too. May add a driver at some point down the road, but gotta find just the right mug fer the job. I was just telling Randy the other night that I always thought the HR looked like a cross between a Topolino and a Highboy. SO.... why not dub this ride... The Highbolino. 























































Thanks for riding along.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool stuff TJ. Love the altered Roadster. Those carbs are way cool!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Nice A/A Roadster, and it's always nice to see another Racing Car build :thumbsup:
And yep, you need a driver for that Rod....coz it looks like it's going fast even when standing still


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, you've been busy nuther!! Three home runs in a row!! I had a feeling when you said you were doing wrapped headers again something super cool would be coming out of the Land HO. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looks like there's a lot of harvest able parts to be had off a Revell Ratrod! I've never seen one so I guess I will see if I can find one on the bay. By the way. are the "ban butyrate" letters dry transfer? However you did it, they look great!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Those are some of my last few Phred-Cals joeLED.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Dave, awesome altered:thumbsup: you hit a homerun with that one:wave:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome Altered. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Another Altered*

What a sensational build, Dave! 

Everything hangs together visually just right, and the paint is absolutely stunning.

Not all that swift at paint myself, but kinda wanted to participate in this CBP, so I've been searching the racing sites for a car to model that wouldn't need such a high-grade finish -

- and found a different kind of "altered." 










This Martini Lancia would be ideal, but I'm having trouble fitting in the T-jet chassis so it won't show. Maybe I can model the car just as we see it here, and power the flatbed instead.

 -- D


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoa!! What a cool pair!










Awesome work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tanks fellars...*

D... I actually like to let the paint do the work for for me. I'm still a bomb-canning Neanderthal. I only use paints that have performed well for me in the past. No matter how cool any given mfg's color "could" look... you can't _make it_ perform well. That means leaving many on the shelf when you shop for supplies. What the better paints are for me are Duplicolor and Tamiya. They lay on thin, stretch well to the body contours, and dry reasonably fast. Took a lot of baths in the boo-boo jar to figure out which brands work like that. Even with those though, you still have to exercise the Bobzilla rule... small steps as you proceed, and when in doubt... *just walk away*. This paint on the Highbolino looked terrible until I future coated it. It was nice and stretched out, but had no depth or sparkle. The Future coats helped tremendously. 

btw... Speaking of sensational, your idea for the wrecked race car being on a flatbed and the *flatbed* being the powered component of the build is AWESOME. the CBP rules make no specific mention of _how_ the race car makes it around the track. :woohoo: You should *definitely* do that ! ! !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

tjd241 said:


> btw... Speaking of sensational, your idea for the wrecked race car being on a flatbed and the *flatbed* being the powered component of the build is AWESOME. the CBP rules make no specific mention of _how_ the race car makes it around the track. :woohoo: You should *definitely* do that ! ! !




I Agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Lovin' that vintage altered roadster!! Another home run! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Ultimate Retrocool Flatbed*



tjd241 said:


> btw... Speaking of sensational, your idea for the wrecked race car being on a flatbed and the *flatbed* being the powered component of the build is AWESOME. the CBP rules make no specific mention of _how_ the race car makes it around the track. :woohoo: You should *definitely* do that ! ! !


'Fraid I'm going to have my hands full just finishing the two experimental team-car builds I've got on the bench now, but anybody who wants to try the car-on-a-flatbed idea is welcome to it.

And anyone who is *reeeelly* hot for it, :devil: is invited to try this uber-retrokuhl *Mercedes transporter*. (Here's *Page 2*). Wonder why the 300SLR has its air-brake up. Maybe the truck-driver can operate it remotely - after all this is the 100-mph transporter designed for blitzen delivery on the autobahns - a little braking help could come in handy.

Actually, now that I mention it, in the boxes of HO train stuff, I think I've got an old IHC plastic truck in "bloated HO" scale with a nose (as I remember it) fairly like the transporter's. Might make a good starting point, if only I could find it.  :freak:

-- D


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Dslot said:


> What a sensational build, Dave!
> 
> Everything hangs together visually just right, and the paint is absolutely stunning.
> 
> ...


Now here's an Idea for a future CBP.......model a car/etc as a copy from a photo of an existing vehicle. Start with the photo/photos and build a copy?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Dslot said:


> And anyone who is *reeeelly* hot for it, :devil: is invited to try this uber-retrokuhl *Mercedes transporter*. (Here's *Page 2*). Wonder why the 300SLR has its air-brake up. Maybe the truck-driver can operate it remotely - after all this is the 100-mph transporter designed for blitzen delivery on the autobahns - a little braking help could come in handy.
> 
> -- D


Believe it or not, I just saw this rig in Monterey after the Tour d'Elegance landed in downtown Carmel, CA. Wish I took better pics of it now!! 

Fully restored by the Mercedes factory, both the truck and the Gullwing atop it:





Gotta squint past the boattail antique, but the 300SL in front appears high, because it's up on the truck: 





The Mercedes boys seemed to be pushing their factory resto business and this was part of the promotion, I believe. A real crowd pleaser. It was pretty amazing. 

Rolls


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent racer rendition Dave.

Whats not to love?

A slicked down flathead powered deuce with a fat rack of strombergs in period correct trim. Me likey the nifty front doggies with the puffy o-rings.

A great statement build!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Fully restored by the Mercedes factory, both the truck and the Gullwing atop it:


Huh?  It's _*blue*_????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I found a bunch of pix on yahoo. Search Mercedes blue wonder, or Mercedes race hauler..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What Bill said about the tires...Cool Beans*



plymouth71 said:


> I Agree :thumbsup:


I just can't believe all the COOL original ideas this HT place puts out!

The one thing about HT is that everyone shares their ideas freely. That helped me learn lots of slot car Custom Tricks and Wacked out ideas for some of my Creepy customs. 

Nuther your Altered Racer is Incredible and a piece of art...Whoa Baby!

A build like this deserves the THIS IS HUGE and INCREDIBLE comments. These are the fun ones to build...Custom Slot Cars FOREVER!! :hat:

Bob...Time to build aNoThEr OnE now...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> I found a bunch of pix on yahoo. Search Mercedes blue wonder, or Mercedes race hauler..


Gee, it's blue in all those pics, too. Somehow, from the black & white photos, I had imagined it in Mercedes racing silver.

Blue, huh? Whaddya know ...

-- D


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the car is silver, the hauler is blue.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> the car is silver, the hauler is blue.


Check, and check. Saw the pics. MB has been interpreting "German racing white" as silver for some time. 

But from the B&W photos I originally posted the links to, I figured the hauler was silver. It's kinda hard to get used to the idea that it was/is blue. Next, am I going to learn that the Ferrari transporters were all actually a nice minty green?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's one thats a work in progress. Hairy Canary body on a four gear chassis. i still need to size up some rear tires, decal it, and clear coat it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very spiffy!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's some nice looking paint work there TGM.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360281225938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Very sparkley TGM... Paint work looks flawless. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes them drag cars, especially in cool colors!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360281225938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


What ho!! Now all I need is a shrink-u-lator. And $287.90. Gee; how much more could it be to get the _full-sized_ one?  

Thanks, KiwiD.

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Entry #2.... I shoulda took a before pic, but I didn't think about it and started hacking away. BTW- this is another Dirttrack Racer, this time a Jalopy.
The body I just acquired a few days ago from Alpink, it was one of his original Resin Cast-Willys Pro/Mod Drag race Bodies, and it came with a huge hood Scoop and a Huge rear wing on the back deck with a parachute below. And oh yeah, the Body was a really severe Blem to say the least.
Anyway, I've been hacking away at the body for a day or so, and here is the progress, and it's almost ready to paint....

















BTW- the Aurora T-Jet chassis is set in the long wheelbase position, but has hotrod wheels. The tires in the back are Rocket Science silicone Hot Rod low pros, and the fronts are narrowed/cut down> huge rubber slicks, from an inline car, and match the height of the rears but are much harder.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

WHAT? Ready to paint? I'd stick a number on her and call her done.Looks good just the way it is,imho.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool, R3!! Really like the hunkered down stance and the proportions you worked into it!! Sweet work!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Thats is a whole new spin on the Willys coupe body Ralph !!Thanks !! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I finally finished my "BIG BOOTY" Jalopy...and yes, the Body is SUPPOSED to look Rough, like a rusty old junker with a coat of fresh paint slapped on it


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice touch on the nose Ralph!

That nose roll on the hood and partial grill delete really compliment the slimmed down frontal styling. Gives the model a whole new flavor.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Bill, I was just experimenting, and trying to change the looks of the car away from looking like a Willys. The nose treatment was pretty easy, but the rear trunk was my greatest challenge and fear. I whittled it down as far as I could, and even ground through both rear corners and had to fill them to get the contours. And yeah, I know the Big Booty looks really kinda dorky, but I made do with the body I was given(by alpink). In the end, it sure looks alot different than a Willys


----------

